# How to train my dog to not fear thunderstorms?



## mordecai (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi everyone! I've been a long time lurker around and this is my first post  

I adopted a beautiful 6 year old GR last year and she's an absolute sweetheart! The only thing is, during thunderstorms, she really freaks out and tries to climb on you - even in the middle of the night when we're fast asleep. 

How can I help her? I want to make thunderstorms a non-issue for her.

I've done some research and they all say conflicting things. One website says I should distract her by playing games or giving her treats...while another one says that's the wrong thing to do. One says I should comfort her while another one says I should ignore her. It's all really confusing!

I'd appreciate any help here...please help?


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

Have you tried the Thundershirt? I have never owned one, so I'm going solely on what I've heard from other dog owners, but its supposed to help ease anxiety - it might be worth a try! Hopefully you can find something that works!


----------



## mordecai (Jun 5, 2013)

MarleyMay said:


> Have you tried the Thundershirt? I have never owned one, so I'm going solely on what I've heard from other dog owners, but its supposed to help ease anxiety - it might be worth a try! Hopefully you can find something that works!


I've heard of the Thundershirt but I haven't tried it. If there was a way I can train her to change her behaviour during thunderstorms, I'd rather do that...instead of getting the product to 'mask' the problem, I guess? Besides, it's really expensive! What do you think?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

When dealing with thunder phobia, the goal is to reduce the dogs anxiety/fear of the storm. A Thundershirt can help, they are not terribly expensive, but worth every penny if it helps - it does not work with every dog, but does with many. It doesn't 'mask' the problem, it fits snug and helps to calm the dog. Rescue Remedy can also help to calm anxiety/stress from thunderstorms and should start dosing (a couple of drops on a small treat every couple of hours) as soon as you know a storm is coming. Dog Appeasing Pheromones (DAP) spray or collar can help to calm a stressed dog.
Do NOT ignore her, if she is seeking safety, comfort during a storm, give it to her. Pet her calmly, long slow strokes, massage her ears gently, if she will allow it, talk to her in a normal tone - no high pitched 'poor girl', feed her treats if she will take them. Understand that she IS afraid, she is not 'acting' like she is afraid.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Some people have said that a very snug t-shirt will do what the thundershirt does--you might try that. I believe it's the sensation of feeling "held" snugly that is calming. 

We had some thunderstorms here last summer--rather rare for this part of the world. The advice I got on here was to act very calm and normal. Look out the window at the lightening but don't jump or get anxious yourself. The dogs will watch you closely to see your reaction. I was dubious but I have to say it worked like a charm. The first thunderclap hit, and my daughter and I looked at each other and out the window and commented on how loud it was, and ignored the rest. The dogs' eyes got really big, and then they settled down and went to sleep. I was very surprised.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Something I found or recognized with my guys is that once they develop a phobia - then there is no cure. That dog will always give that SCARY trigger some thought when it occurs. But with any luck you can lessen the level of their anxiety or fear. 

Be calm and try to anticipate what will set your dog off. Try to find a spot in your home where your dog will feel safe and encourage your dog to hang out there until the worst is over. 

For Jacks this was a small interior room (computer room). I'd generally go in there and sit down with my computer or a book and turn up some music (Lord of the Rings trilogy works the best, because the CD just keeps going LOL). That usually is enough for Jacks to curl up and go to sleep and he forgets what scared him. 

Keep doing this and the amount of anxiety that your dog develops should lessen over time. <- I think when they have really bad fear attacks it makes their phobias worse. That's why ignoring the issue and letting Jacks sit in our 2 window room during storms was not the best for him, nor was cuddling him in that room. 

And fwiw - this was the first time I experienced a storm phobia with a young dog. It's a lot easier when they are seniors and just are happy trotting off to the bathroom to sit in the bathtub until the storm is done. 

Previous phobia issues I had to deal with previous dogs -

Charmy - smoke. When he was younger somebody burnt something in the kitchen and the combination of the smoke alarm and the smoke was bad enough for him to develop panic attacks whenever he smelled the slightest bit of smoke. He'd go running to hide under my parents' bed. <- And if we left him alone, he generally came out when he felt it was safe. 

Sammy - metal chairs. He had been hooked up to a metal chair as a 5-6 month old. Pulled and had the chair knock over on top of him. It then proceeded to chase him through the entire house while he ran panic stricken. He passed a CGC test as a 2 year old, this back when part of the test was being tied to a metal chair while the owner left the building.

Danny - strangers. He did not like being approached, touched, or even looked at by people outside the family. Probably related to being pinched and prodded and pinned for xrays and exams at the vet during a fear period. He got his CD easily, despite having to deal with a judge walking up and patting him down.

Arthur - water. <- I'm only half joking. We never ask him to swim and rarely bathe him.  

The point I'm saying is that you can rehabilitate a dog and make him less inclined to be fearful and over the top anxious about something that he fears.... but you have to know your dog. Know what calms him. Know what sets him off. And meet him halfway.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have a Thundershirt for my girl, it's truly amazing how calm she becomes after having it on for only a few minutes. 

Thundershirt has a money back guarantee-I felt it was worth a try for my girl and if it didn't work, then I would return it. 

I'm very happy with the results I've seen when I use it on her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have heard very good things about the thundershirt. 

If you don't want to try that just yet, then maybe try wrapping a blanket tucked around him. Not sure if that will work. My MacKenzie will get just a tiny bit anxious during the storms, not as scared as some previous dogs I had. She is happy just leaning against you. Last week she curled up with me in bed because of a storm, and I took a blanket and tucked it under her. When I got up, she stayed in her place for the rest of the storm. I do think it helped comfort her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It helps if you know what is triggering the fear. I have two that are thunderphobic.

Jasmine can feel the pressure difference an hour or more before a storm. With her, the thundershirt works wonders. I put it on her and she'll just lie at my feet.

Jasper has noise phobia, so he doesn't react until he actually hears the thunder. Originally we used natural remedies, melatonin and Happy Traveler. As he has gotten older (he's 8 now), his fear grew to the point that he would lie in bed with us and shake like a leaf. Now we use valium. If he gets it early enough, it makes life much better for him.

I used to ascribe to the "don't give them any attention" theory, but I don't believe that anymore. Generally I have my arms around Jasper from one side and my husband does from the other side while he's in bed with us, and that seems to help him a lot.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll second the idea of finding a safe place for your dog during bad storms. 

Soon after we adopted Ben, I heard fireworks outside (New Years). We went outside to watch, without thinking about how that might affect our new dog. One of the neighbors set off a firework right in front of our house, so there was a big flash and loud boom really close. Ben was terrified, naturally. For the next year, every time he heard loud noises, especially thunderstorms, he'd shiver and shake and drool. Food was useless as a distraction. Some times he'd go into his crate (which is covered by a blanket) and seemed less afraid. Other times he'd go into the office and hide under the desk, by my husband's feet. We found that if we shut the door, turned on some music and just pet him occasionally, he'd calm down pretty quickly. After a while, his fear got less and less. He will now bark when he hears loud thunder or fireworks, but he isn't terrified.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We've been through some bad storms and nearby fireworks displays in the last year or so and Zoe seemed to be getting more anxious during storms. Very restless, panting and pacing around. A few weeks ago we got a thundershirt and have had a couple of chances to use it. It seems to make a noticeable difference and Zoe seems to like it. We've also tried putting her in her crate and covering it with big towels and that helps.


----------

